# Cerakote questions



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I have Desert Eagle 1911 I am interested in having done in two colors.
What is the ball park price for this? H does anyone have any suggestions on who to do this?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Tim Barry of Baywatch Arms does mine, I had my Ruger 44 super black hawk and my Ruger 10/22 done last year,, wasnt much,, very reasonable and very good work,,


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

X2 on Tim I've had a couple guns done also.. had two with bad pitting and surface rust.. main reason for doing the cerakote... when he was done you can't even tell! Does a awesome job. I think I paid like 100 to do my over and under shotgun. And he polyurethane my stock too!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*cerakote*

Tim cerakoted a G26 and Ruger Mark II for me almost two years ago and both still look great.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tim's cera-coating*

Tim has done a bunch of handguns,and shotguns for me, if he has a fault it's that he is a perfectionist! Not to mention he is a nut, but that's not a fault in my book.
Big Dawg


----------

